# Google Chrome Browser Startup



## stellar (Apr 2, 2013)

My chrome browser start up has been changed by some other search engine" Fast bar". I deleted in the settings and put google as default, but still the same search engine pops up as the default start up.From where can i deleted that and make as it was before.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 2, 2013)

stellar said:


> My chrome browser start up has been changed by some other search engine" Fast bar". I deleted in the settings and put google as default, but still the same search engine pops up as the default start up.From where can i deleted that and make as it was before.



Check that if u have any named fastbar toolbar/extension or not in chrome and control panel->add and remove programs if u have any toolbar/extension remove/delete it and try again to change your search engine.


----------



## stellar (Apr 2, 2013)

*websearch.helpmefindyour.info/ this one is bugging me.. have removed in setting of chrome but still when new tab is opened,hijacks the browser.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 2, 2013)

Use Revo Uninstaller to uninstall it.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2013)

Chrome > Settings > Search

Click "Manage Search Engines". 
Look for FASTBAR
Delete it and
*MAKE GOOGLE AS DEFAULT.*


----------

